# Deleting all data from old iphone?



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2018)

I have an iphone 4 to give away. I've replaced it with an 8.  The problem is, I won't give it away until all the data (photos, messages, etc.) has been deleted. I've tried all the suggestions I can find to delete all data (going through Settings, etc.) but so far, nothing works.

Does anyone know of a place where I could bring it and trust that the data will be deleted?  The phone works perfectly, it's just out of date. But somebody might be happy to get it.  It seems a shame that it is made so hard to do this!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 7, 2018)

...Check YouTube (????)


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 7, 2018)

Go to settings.
 Go to general.
 Scroll down to “reset”. Follow reset instructions. 
Do that and it should erase everything and put the phone back to factory specs. 
Be sure to take out your SIM card, too, so that the new recipient can use their own cell service provider.

PS:
Be sure to make a backup of everything that you have on the old phone so that you can put it on the new iPhone  when you activate that, if you have not already done this step.


----------



## Mike (Jul 7, 2018)

Sunny,

I think that Happyflowerlady has got it correct, I was
going to suggest that you reset it to "Factory Settings".

Mike.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks, all. I have already tried the method described by Happyflowerlady, but it wanted my Apple password. When I put it in, it said it didn't recognize it. Maybe I'll just take it down to the Apple store.

I did back up everythig I want to keep.


----------



## Mike (Jul 9, 2018)

Maybe it didn't recognise your password
because you have deleted it Sunny.

Have a look at the settings, apps and
see if any that you put in after getting
the phone are still there, if not, then your
phone is reset I would think.

Mike.


----------

